# DVD Screenshot



## docma (29. April 2004)

Hy

Ist es auch möglich mit Photoshop einen screenshot von einem DVD zu machen? Oder wie machen es die Zeitschrieften um möglichst ein gutes Bild hinzukriegen.

MFG


----------



## Tim C. (29. April 2004)

Mit Photoshop direkt kannst du überhaupt keine Screenshots machen. Weder von Programmen noch von DVDs. Da die meisten Videoabspielprogramme direkt an die Grafikausgabe senden, bringt ein Versuch über die "Druck" Taste der Tastatur nichts.
Abhilfe schaffen hier DVD Abspielprogramme, wie z.B. Power DVD, die extra dafür einen Knopf haben. Danach liegt der Screenshot meist in der Zwischenablage und kann in beliebigen Grafikprogrammen weiterverarbeitet werden.


----------



## Consti (29. April 2004)

Könnte auch mit HyperSnap oder SnagIT gehen - die bauen sich auch irgendwie ins System ein und Regeln das.

Diese Tools helfen auch bei DirectX Grafiken - womit deas Windows "Druck" so seine Probleme hat - auch wen DirectX von Micro$oft kommt - inkompatibiläten gibts ja immer (/zumindest bei denne)


----------



## Tim C. (29. April 2004)

Das hat nichts mit Inkompatibilitäten zu tun, sondern hängt damit zusammen wie bestimmte Applikationen (z.B. 3D beschleunigte Spiele und DVD oder andere Video Abspielprogramme) die Grafik ausgeben und welche Funktion die "Print Screen" Taste hat.


----------



## docma (29. April 2004)

Mmm ich hab auch schon gehört dases mit PowerDVD gehen müsste, im Programm gibt es auch diese Kamera symbol aber soweit ich weis wird dieses ausgeblendet bei einlegen einer DVD, ich dachte auch ich hätte mal gehört das dies mit Photoshop möglich wäre, aber kan auch sein das diese von einem Zusatz geredet haben.


----------



## d-minded (29. April 2004)

Also ich hab erst gerade gestern mit PowerDVD XP einige Pics von einer DVD "geknipst" mit dieser Foto-Taste des Programms. Du must einfach den Speicherort wählen in den Optionen, dann klappt alles ganz gut.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. April 2004)

*Schirmschuss*

Also,
mit PowerDVD geht das Fotografieren von Einzelbildern recht gut - wird üblicherweise als FRAME CAPTURING bezeichnet.
Recht gute Ergebnisse erzielst Du, wenn Du folgendermaßen vorgehst.
Du rufst die Configuration auf. Das ist das Symbol mit dem kleinen Hämmerchen - oder was auch immer das darstellen soll - ganz rechts in der Zeile, wo auch das Fotoicon (weiter links) ist.
Am einfachsten ist es natürlich, wenn Du einfach die Tastencombo Strg-C drückst 

So. Ich beziehe mich nun auf die englische Version des Programms. Aber in der Deutschen Version dürfte man sich auch zurechtfinden.

Du wählst den Reiter mit dem Namen "General" - das dürfte gleich der erste sein, der erscheint - und klickst unten rechts auf "Advanced..."

Im folgenden Dialogfeld gibt es einen Reiter für "Capture". Und DA kann man einiges praktisches Einstellen.

Am elegantesten finde ich die Option >Capture to File. In einen Ordner, den Du dafür angelgt hast, kannst Du beliebig viele Screenshots während des Films machen. Diese werden automatisch vom Programm durchnummeriert und als BMP-DAtei gespeichert.
Und da ein Scrennshot immer dann gemacht wird, wenn Du auf die Taste "C" auf Deiner Tastatur hämmerst, kannst Du ganze Bilderserien aus einer Szene entnehmen, um sie zum Bleistift danach mit Photoshop & Imageready in eine Gif-Anim zu verarbeiten.

Ich empfehle übrigens immer, die Dateien in der "Original video source size" zu speichern. Bilder in der aktuell eingestellten Fenstergröße sind immer interpoliert und daher zwangsläufig von geringerer Qualität.


----------



## docma (29. April 2004)

Hy

Ok, also musste PowerDVD neu installieren und TADDAAA der Snapshoter bleibt jetzt drin, allerdings muss ich sagen das es die Einstellungen "Hämmerchen"
nicht mehr in dieser Form gibt sonder wechselt jetzt in die Kindersicherung, also einfach rechts Klick auf „Frame Speichern“ . Dann noch zur "Original Video source size" bei dieser Funktion macht das Programm ein Screenshot im 4:3 Format was aber allerdings kein Vorteil ist wen der Film als 16:9 gepresst wird, dementsprechend auch eine Schlechtere Qualität hat.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. April 2004)

Der grund warum sich keine einfachen Screenshots machen lassen ist die
Tatsache, dass das Videobild nicht schon im betriebssystemeigenen
Grafikspeicher (GDI) auf den Desktop gelegt wird, sondern per DirectX am
Systemgrafikspeicher vorbei erst in der Grafikkarte auf den darunterliegenden
Desktop gelegt wird.

Dies lässt sich z.B. dadurch umgehen, dass man DirectX temporär deaktiviert.
Dies macht sich zwar in der Performance der Videodarstellung negativ bemerkbar,
gibt dir aber die Möglichkeit, wie sonst auch einfach Screenshots z.B. mit Alt+Druck
zu erstellen.

"Start / Programme / Zubehör / Systemprogramme / Systeminformationen"
Dort dann auf  "Extras / DirectX-Diagnoseprogramm" und unter "Anzeige" die
DirectX-Darstellungsoptionen vorübergehend deaktivieren.

Nachdem du deine Screenies gemacht hast wieder die DirectX-Features aktivieren.

Eine ziemlich umständliche Methode, aber eine Notlösung, falls du keine
anderen Tools findest.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## docma (30. April 2004)

Danke aber die Screenshot mit PowerDVD reichen Volkomen wen man den shot auf die Fenstergröße anpasst.

Nochmals Danke an alle.


----------

